# Having 7 Yrs exp. in Software Testing- Any scope in Canada or Quebec



## DeepsIn (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi,

I'm having 7 Yrs. of experience in Software Testing (India) and want to move to Canada.
Consulted to a VISA consultant in Bangalore, he said that there is no scope of Software Testing in Canada.

Please help me and let me know:

1. Am I eligible to work in Canada, if yes what is the process required?

2. What is the scope of Software Testing in Canada?

3. Need some info on QSWP (Quebec Skilled Workers Prog.), am I eligible for the same?
Tried searching on various websites but didn't get the correct info.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## preeti22 (Jan 3, 2013)

DeepsIn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm having 7 Yrs. of experience in Software Testing (India) and want to move to Canada.
> Consulted to a VISA consultant in Bangalore, he said that there is no scope of Software Testing in Canada.
> ...


There is plenty of scope for software testing in canada.
Does the visa agent knows what is software testing , dat he just kept his perception in front of u 
And you are also experienced in this field, so you must be knowing about it more than me.
To work in Canada you will need a work permit. 
Contact a lawyer for the permit.


----------



## DeepsIn (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks Preeti22 for your valuable inputs.

I searched a lot but didn't find "*Software Testing*" in "*Canada Eligible Occupation List*" 
that's why I'm not sure whether I'm eligible for immigration or not.

Can anyone please suggest me what Canada Visa should I apply?


----------



## preeti22 (Jan 3, 2013)

You can look over here for work visa in Canada
Application to Work in Canada: Work Permits


----------



## VenkytoOz (Mar 20, 2013)

Testers are very much eligible for Canda. However the quota is filled for this year.


----------

